# Yet another newbie



## woodartdesign (Apr 16, 2013)

Hopefully you all aren't tired of hearing a CNC newbie ask about equipment so here goes

I have 30 years of woodworking experience (high end furniture) but am just beginning the process of getting set up with a CNC router. I have $5,000 (not including computer) budget and plan to cut solid wood, MDF and hopefully plastics and thin aluminum. I need at least a 2x2 table and would prefer 2x4 or even 4x4 if possible. 4-axis would be nice but not necessary at this point.

I'm open to doing the assembly but don't want to deal with a full DIY machine. I've looked at Zenbot, Vortech, Torchmate, ProCut, CNC Router Parts and the Probotix Fireball Meteor. Are there any other machines that you might recommend and/or would you recommend one of the named machines?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

woodartdesign said:


> 4-axis would be nice but not necessary at this point.


Hi Tony,

Welcome to the Router Forums.

If you try to add the 4th axis later you may find that you are limited by what the add on is capable of doing. If you think you will want the 4th axis in the future you should investigate weather the manufacturer has designed an add on that is reasonably priced and easy to add later.

You may pay more for a unit with the 4th axis already designed into the machine but it will probably give you the most capability over those machines that are not designed for a 4th axis add on.

I am planing to add a 4th axis to one of my CNCs and even doing it myself will probably cost more than you would pay for the 4th axis to be added to the original machine. 

Also make sure your power source will handle the unit you choose. You will probably not have problems in this area but I noticed a brand new, never used unit for sale because the buyer did not have the power requirements to handle the equipment he purchased.

Hope this is helpful,


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*Welcome to the forum*

Hi Tony welcome to the forum kind regards carl


----------



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Hi tony welcome from a Newbie too


----------

